# Rrawhide labels



## Joanie (May 20, 2008)

These labels started with a couple of wonderful photos from rrawhide. The abv's were a guess and can be easily changed.


----------



## Waldo (May 20, 2008)

I like them both joan


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 20, 2008)

Nice....How did you get the grainy texture on the Barolo photo???? Nice effect.


----------



## Joanie (May 20, 2008)

I used several filters on each of them. The Borolo is more pronounced.


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 20, 2008)

It looks like a painting.


----------



## Joanie (May 20, 2008)

I did that because the photos were on small side and their resolution was low. I increased the resolution which increased the size but that made the photo look pixelated...all those tiny little squares of color started looking obvious and not very attractive. Filtering can hide them while you make your photo look painted. It's a great way to cover those kinds of flaws while giving the photo a little extra flair. I can't paint or draw to save my life. It's my way of being artsy!


----------



## Wade E (May 20, 2008)

Very nice Joan, I like the valley with the Semillon label.


----------



## rrawhide (May 20, 2008)

JOAN JOAN JOAN

You are amazing!!!!</font> Wow, what a surprise. They are both wonderful and beautiful. Can you jpeg or something to me? 

Just so everyone knows - the first label is the view, this last spring, out of our back window overlooking our property. The second one is the view out our front window looking towards our neighbor 1/4 mile + away. Now you all can see why we call it Oak Hill Winery 'cause it is!!! 

THANX AGAIN JOAN - not enough can be said!!!

WOW!!</font>

rrawhide


----------



## Joanie (May 21, 2008)

Rrawhide, here are the latest two!


----------



## grapeman (May 21, 2008)

Joan they are all great as usual!


rawhide if you want to have them on your computer point the mouse over the label and hit the right mouse button. From the popup menu choose save as... and a box will pop up offering a location and filename and type. When I try it with the labels they already select a jpeg, so choose your spot and save it there. Find it and click on the file and it should open in your jpeg editor(whatever software you have that will open that type of file).


----------



## Joanie (May 23, 2008)

Rrawhide's photo begs a label!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 23, 2008)

That is really pretty...hope he make some wines to use it on....


----------



## rrawhide (May 23, 2008)

Hi Northern

I am making a Castel del Papa for this label to go on. I have 12 batches going right now and these will be the labels for them.

Doesn't Joan do a wonderful, creative, imaginative, stylish, artsy - - - and and and and ------brave, clean and reverent job on her labels? sorry, got carried away with the old boy scout motto. Must be old timers, part timers, sometimers, altzheimers or something setting in.............hummmmmm!

Have a great day.

rrawhide


----------



## Joanie (May 29, 2008)

Rrawhide supplies the photos and I put them to use!



*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 29, 2008)

Very nice!!!!

Love the Northern Lights and tee-pee camp.....would be great for some wild berry wine.


----------



## rrawhide (May 29, 2008)

joan

they are beautiful once again - I'm gonna have the best lookin' labels!! *THANX AGAIN*</font>........

rrawhide


----------



## Joanie (May 29, 2008)

Here are a few more...


----------



## Joanie (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Joanie (May 29, 2008)

*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## rrawhide (May 29, 2008)

love 'em love 'em love 'me

you are just sooooooooooooooooo good and creative
*
thanx thanx thanx*</font>

rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (May 29, 2008)

SPECTACULAR Joan! I just hope you don't start a business out of making them before I need a bit of help




Work like this needs a nice reward!


----------



## Wade E (May 29, 2008)

Joan, i see you use the website that I posted awhile back (AllPosters) as the 1 that you used for the Super Tuscan was 1 that I downloaded and was tried to blow up a little but then got all pixely on me doing that. I was going to use that for my Super Tuscan or my Rosso Grande but then changed it due to the pixel problem. Glad you used it and just surrounded it like you did and did a great job doing it, I love the tile effect!


----------



## Joanie (May 29, 2008)

Thanks, Wade! I didn't get any of them from All poaters but Rrawhide night have! He sent me all the photos I've used on his labels. 

Fess up Rrawhide! Where'd you get them???


----------



## grapeman (May 29, 2008)

Joan said:


> Thanks, Wade! I didn't get any of them from All poaters but Rrawhide night have! He sent me all the photos I've used on his labels.
> 
> Fess up Rrawhide! Where'd you get them???












Hey Joan have you been sampling wines tonight? You are starting to type like me now!


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 29, 2008)

Oh Oh...the spelling police are out tonight...


----------



## Wade E (May 29, 2008)




----------



## grapeman (May 29, 2008)

I just thought it was funny becauseJoan never spells anything wrong!


----------



## rrawhide (May 29, 2008)

Ok - the super tuscan label design was from the door in my winery.
This is a decal that I bought and put on the inside of the door. Then
when we are in the winery we can look out over our tuscan vineyard and
enjoy the scene. Oh, if we could only be there someday - well maybe -
if the dollar does not decline overseas any more - yeah right!!!



anyway - here is the picture of our door - just so ya'll can see where it came from:

rrawhide


----------



## Joanie (May 30, 2008)

Dear Spelling Police!

Yes, I am guilty of terrible spelling and 99.9 % of the time I proof what I write here. (I can be dumb but prefer to appear as tho I'm not!) (In these last two sentences I made 2 typing errors proving I can't type for beans either!!!!) I was not drinking but if you notice the time of my post, it was just as the 2 hour last of the season LOST was starting. I was in a hurry and I didn't proof it! So sue me for misappropriations of letters!





The Management

PS Wade, Ii I had known I could get a head on shot of Rrawhide's door on All Posters, I would have so I didn't have to take 20 minutes squaring it up using the warp and skew tools! =))


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2008)

Joan, the picture is just whats in the middle and i thought you put your serious expertise into bordering it with the tiles. Oh well, it still looks awesome.


----------



## NorthernWinos (May 30, 2008)

Rrawhide....let's see that wine room!!!!

I see some great things you have done with corks.....

Give us a peek!!!!!


----------



## Joanie (May 31, 2008)

This is for Rrawhide's friends!






*Edited by: Joan *


----------



## Wade E (May 31, 2008)

Story please!


----------



## Joanie (May 31, 2008)

Story: Rrawhide asked me to put this picture of his friends posing by this old car (not theirs) on a label. He thought they would get a kick out of it.


----------

